# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Double Shower Size

## johnc

We are under way on a complete bathroom demo, the whole lot has been stripped back to the studs and all is organised except for the size of the shower. The bathroom is on a timber floor and service access is not a problem and the shower base will be tiled so any size is fine. At the risk of the general humour that pervades these questions what floor area would be suitable for a double shower we started off at 900mm by 1200mm but SWMBO thought that was a bit to cramped and came up with 1000mm by 1400mm but despite trawling Google and talking to the plumbers have failed to come up with anything. Any opinions or sites would be appreciated. 
Incidently the vanity is Redgum top and sides with Tassie Oak drawer fronts which is about as far as anything to do with wood goes. It was a good use for some old 4" x 2" framing timber, although the thicknesser may still be recovering from the experience.  
JohnC.

----------


## maglite

Gday JohnC.
I would have thought that the rule of " the more cramped the better"  would apply to a double shower  :Wink: 
Seriously tho we are doing a reno at the moment and found that the 'marbletrend' is is pretty good, they seem to have a good selection of sizes.....we  toyed with the double shower option ourselves but finally setteled on 1000x1000 units in the ensuite and bathroom instead.
Hope this helps.
Steve

----------


## journeyman Mick

I reckon you'd need at least 1800 x 900 for a decent double shower. I'm pretty sure you can get cast resin bases this size, a mate built a house a few years ago with a double shower (taps and shower heads on opposing walls) and he used a resin base. 
Mick

----------


## jackiew

got a book at home from the library which is all about designing to cope with people with disabilities.  If you have a choice of shower size then it would be a good idea to make sure that it is at least big enough for someone wheelchair bound to get into the shower. 
I will look up the recommended minimum dimensions and post them when I get home.   Though of course if the rest of the access to the bathroom is poor it wouldn't matter. 
Its an australian book and it is full of ideas for making your house potentially adaptable in advance  e.g. having seperate bathroom and toilet but making sure the intervening wall is capable of being removed if you needed manoeuvring space.

----------


## Fat Pat

John, 
we have a double shower set-up in our ensuite. The dimensions are about 1600 x 1200. I say "about" because my plans have been photocopied a couple of times, and are a bit fuzzy. I'm also not at home at the moment, but they seem about right.  
A point to consider if you are going the double headed route is to ensure that the two heads are off-set a bit.....rule of thirds worked for me. 
Go for it.

----------


## Pulse

John, A friend of mine had a nice double shower, frameless and hobless with two sheets of glass and gap in the middle to get in. Just choose one end of the bathroom and put in plass as two dividing walls. Hard to explain without a picture. 
Hope this helps
Pulse

----------


## jackiew

recommendation for a shower accessible by people with a disability indicates that 1200x1200 is a good size.  So your 1000x1400 tiled floor sounds well big enough not only for two but to cope for any future needs as well.

----------


## johnc

G'day All, 
The replies have been very helpfull, we can't manage 1800 long, but the advice on 1200 x 1200 is what we had been looking for. Future needs are a consideration and the feed back has helped firm up our plans. 
Thanks, JohnC

----------


## Des.K.

Sorry to come in late to the thread, but our double shower is 950x1450. Plenty of room. 
Des

----------

